# Your Albums of 2022 (So Far)



## Ralyks (Jul 2, 2022)

Yup, it's that time of the year. The halfway point. Your favorite albums of 2022 so far. Name 'em.

Final Light - Final Light
Greg Puciato - Mirrorcell
Cave In - Heavy Pendulum
Moon Tooth - Phototroph
Immolation - Acts of God
Meshuggah - Immutable
Sundowning - In The Light Of Defeat, I Cease To Exist
Porcupine Tree - Closure / Continuation
Marillion - An Hour Before It's Dark
Blood Incantation - Timewave Zero
Rolo Tomassi - Where Myth Becomes Memory
Wait - The End of Noise
Voivod - Synchro Anarchy
Cult of Luna - The Long Road North
Celeste - Assassine(s)
Infected Rain - Ecdysis
This is Oblivion - This is Oblivion
Municipal Waste - Electrified Brain
White Ward - False Light
Owane and Jack Gardiner - Guardian Spirits of the Quantum Multiverse
Kreator - Hate Uber Alles
Astronoid - Radiant Bloom
GWAR - The New Dark Ages
Blut Aus Nord - Disharmonium - Undreamable Abysses
Florence + The Machine - Dance Fever
Misery Index - Complete Control

Damn, this made me realize how much good stuff came in the first half. Not sure what my AOTY is so far, but I'd probably say Cave In is making the best argument so far.


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 3, 2022)

Easily Tiktaalika by Charlie Griffiths


----------



## Manurack (Jul 3, 2022)

Lemme wait until October when Lamb of God releases their new album, then I'll get back to this thread. The single didn't seem so promising and I'm a huge Lamb of God fan. 

I can already hear everyone's replies "wElL cOmE bAcK iN oCtObEr" LOL


----------



## STRHelvete (Jul 3, 2022)

Greg Puciato- Mirrorcell
Kristeen Young- The Beauty Shop


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 3, 2022)

Grivo - Omit
Mat Ball - Amplified Guitar
Cult of Luna - Long Road North

Birds in Row and Blackbraid have very promising singles that are likely AOTY material.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jul 3, 2022)

Honestly I don't really listen to "albums" much now days, just scattered songs. Only 2 albums I can think of this year so far would be Future Palace: Run and I Built the Sky: A Quiet Place Away.


----------



## teqnick (Jul 3, 2022)

Vatican - Ultra


----------



## Soya (Jul 3, 2022)

Haven't gotten into too much this year, but the new Battle Beast is probably my favorite so far.


----------



## RoRo56 (Jul 3, 2022)

Off the top of my head;

Zeal & Ardor - Self titled
Conjurer - Páthos
Decapitated - Cancer Culture
Fontaines DC - Skinty Fia
Harry Styles - Harry's House
Monuments - In Stasis


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 3, 2022)

It has been a crazy good year for music. Here's what I've been loving so far:

Aeviterne - The Ailing Facade
Cement Diver - Held (EP)
Continuum of Xuul - Falling Into Damnation
Cosmic Putrefaction - Crepuscular Dirge for the Blessed Ones
Doldrum - The Knocking
Haunter - Discarnate Ails
Inanna - Void of Unending Depths
Kurt Rosenwinkel - Kurt Rosenwinkel Plays Piano
Luminous Vault - Animate the Emptiness
MICO - Zigurat
Sunrise Patriot Motion - Black Fellflower Stream
Voivod - Synchro Anarchy
VR SEX - Rough Dimension


Still need to absorb these more to see how I feel about them:

Blut Aus Nord - Disharmonium-Undreamable Abysses
Duster - Together


Really looking forward to hearing the following in the second half:

Altars - Ascetic Reflection
Chat Pile - God's Country
Cloud Rat - Threshold
Horse Jumper of Love - Natural Part
KEN Mode - Failure
Scarcity - Aveilut
(possibly) Thantifaxath??

I've been doing my best to catalogue my listening habits in the last 2 years but I'm sure I'm still forgetting something.


----------



## KailM (Jul 3, 2022)

1. Blut Aus Nord — Disharmonium: Undreamable Abysses

Somehow this band continues to revolutionize their sound while still sounding like themselves. Unbelievably dark and creepy album.

2. White Ward — False Light.
I hadn’t really listened to this band, and at first wasn’t quite sure about this album. However, after one full listen I realized how incredible this band is. True progressive music with a black metal foundation.

3. Shape of Despair— Return to the Void. Beautiful death doom

4. Decapitated— Cancer Culture. Vogg and his riffs…’nuff said

As a huge fan of Saor, I am a little disappointed in Origins. It’s certainly not a bad album, but just didn’t push any new boundaries.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jul 3, 2022)

Steve Vai - Inviolate
Meshuggah - Immutable
Animals As Leaders - Parrhesia


----------



## Brayden Buckingham (Jul 3, 2022)

Northlane - Obsidian 
Bad Omens - TDOPOM
Profiler - Self Titled EP
Void Of Vision - Chronicles II
Greyhaven - This Bright & Beautiful World
Thornhill - Heroine 

Thornhills album is a major turn from their previous work , but done extremely well and refreshing , as well as great live ; I will be seeing them for the 2nd time in a few months in about a week and a half . Highly suggest checking them out .

Also Spiritbox released their 3 new songs , and they're from where I am . Glad the metal community is enjoying what they have put out .


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 4, 2022)

Kreator


----------



## Pat (Jul 4, 2022)

Ghost


----------



## manu80 (Jul 4, 2022)

The New municipal Waste album ;-)


----------



## Lozek (Jul 6, 2022)

Cheers everyone, I've now got a massive playlist of albums to check out and hopefully find my new obsessions. For me so far this year:

Lamentari - Clavis Aurea
Rotting Christ - Holy Mountain (single)
Ghost - Impera

I'll give some older releases that I've been obsessing over, in case anyone finds something worthwhile:

Stormkeep - Tales of Othertime
Wizardthrone - Hypercube Necrodimensions
Kardashev - The Baring of Shadows
Mastodon - Hushed and Grim
White Void - Anti
Can Bardd - Devoured by the Oak
Wheel - Moving Backwards


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 6, 2022)

Hath-All that was promised
Shadow of intent- elegy
Bleed from within- shrine
Worm shepherd- Ritual hymns
Miseration- black miracles and dark wonders
Meshuggah- immutable
Decapitated- Cancer culture
Corpsegrinder- Corpsegrinder
Keith merrow- Mojave regressions
And hell followed with- quietus
Downfall of mankind- Vile birth
Allt- seed of self-destruction
Hurakan- via aeterna

There have been a crap load of singles too. I'll mention a few.

Ingested-ashes lie still
Mortem obscuram- the unsung monarch
Zenith passage- synaptic deprivation
A wake in providence- godkiller
Alter Idem- death perception
Disembodied tyrant- reincarnate 

I'm sure there are some I'm missing but it's been a kick ass year for my type of music


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jul 6, 2022)

Monuments - in stasis 
The Dali Thundering Concept - all mighty man
Cold Aight for Alligators - The Hindsight Notes
Persefone - Metanoia
Animals as leaders - Parrhesia
Subspectral - I


----------



## Gwdion (Jul 7, 2022)

Anna von Hausswolff - Live at Montreux Jazz Festival 
Deathspell Omega - The Long Defeat
Porcupine Tree - Closure/Continuation 
Jenny Hval - Classic Objects
Artificial Brain - Artificial Brain
Asian Glow - Stalled Flutes, Means
Black Country, New Road - Ants From Up There
District Five - Burnt Sugar

Thank you for mentioning Blut aus Nord, KailM - I've totally missed that they released a new album! Your description of it sounds promising.


----------



## sleewell (Jul 7, 2022)

that Grivo is straight


----------



## gunch (Jul 7, 2022)

Eptaceros said:


> It has been a crazy good year for music. Here's what I've been loving so far:
> 
> Aeviterne - The Ailing Facade
> Cement Diver - Held (EP)
> ...


Oleg always brings the good shit


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jul 8, 2022)

Keith Merrow
Artificial Brain
Sadistic Ritual
Volcandra

Mostly been writing lol hard to find time to sit down with an album


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 8, 2022)

Assumption - Hadean Tides


Predatory Light - Death and the Twilight Hours








Death and the Twilight Hours, by Predatory Light


4 track album




listen.20buckspin.com





Artificial Brain - Self-titled


Undeath - It's Time... To Rise from the Grave


Tómarúm - Ash in Realms of Stone Icons


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 8, 2022)

Conjurer - Páthos 
Cave In - Heavy Pendulum 

This thread reminded me that I need to listen to the new Cult of Luna, Greg Puciato, and Hath, though, since I'm sure they'll be on my list for the end of the year. Also just found out there's new Brutus tunes coming out so that will also most likely make my AOTY list.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 14, 2022)

1. New Hath album beats ass.
2. My buddy just sent me this one from Wake yesterday and I think this is gonna be my AOT for sure:


----------



## budda (Jul 14, 2022)

I think the only 2022 release i have been listening to is Cave In…


----------



## VisionSwords (Jul 19, 2022)

The only album that comes to mind that has gotten consistent plays is the new Artificial Brain album (self titled). It keeps up what they've established on their previous albums; sci-fi themed death metal with inhumanly low vocals and a touch a black metal, all while having a very raw, "live" sound. 

It's not out yet but the new single Psycroptic just released "A Fool's Errand" makes me very hopeful that this will be an AOTY candidate.


----------



## VisionSwords (Jul 21, 2022)

Also have to throw the new Knoll album "Metempiric" on here; great, grindy death metal.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jul 22, 2022)

nobody throwing up the new Fit for an Autopsy album 

Holy FUCK it's the pinnacle of that wall of sound modern production trend, I don't think I've heard an entire album just sound so heavy in a while


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 22, 2022)

I don't listen to nearly as much music as I used to, but of what I've heard this year I've really liked:

Bad Omens - The Death of Peace of Mind
Steve Vai - Inviolate
Porcupine Tree - Closure/Continuation


----------



## CLONE (Jul 22, 2022)

Fit For An Autopsy - Oh What The Future Holds
Monuments - In Stasis


----------



## Ross82 (Jul 22, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> nobody throwing up the new Fit for an Autopsy album
> 
> Holy FUCK it's the pinnacle of that wall of sound modern production trend, I don't think I've heard an entire album just sound so heavy in a while



Oh What The Future Holds - Fit For An Autopsy

Without question the best album I've heard in a very, very long time. FFAA in general are absolutely brilliant.


----------



## porkchopexpres81 (Jul 22, 2022)

Blackwater Drowning - Sonder//Satori


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 22, 2022)

New monuments was great, as was new Rammstein. 

The meshuggah album is the first that’s actually made me disappointed and I’ve always looked forward to their releases for over 20 years now


----------



## Riff the Road Dog (Jul 22, 2022)

Vai - Inviolate
AAL -Parrhesia
*Ty Tabor - Shades*


----------



## Rob Joyner (Jul 22, 2022)

Meshuggah
Decapitated 
Imperial Triumphant
Allt
Void of Vision
Merrow
Darkane
Billy Howerdel
Immolation


----------



## Xaeldaren (Jul 22, 2022)

From this year: 

Andy Timmons - Electric Truth. 

Reigning champion from last year is still Alluvial - Sarcoma. 

Need to listen to more new music.


----------



## yan12 (Jul 22, 2022)

Michael Romeo - War of the Worlds part II


----------



## Anectine_Matt (Jul 22, 2022)

There's been a ton of rad shit already so far this year. I'm including EP's here too since I really can't separate them and there's been relatively a lot that have gotten a lot of rotation out of me, but basically shapes up like this atm:

Shadow Of Intent - Elegy
Enterprise Earth - The Chosen
Fit For An Autopsy - Oh What The Future Holds
Animals As Leaders - Parrhesia
Haunted Shores - Void
Distinguisher - Under The Weight of Things I Couldn't Change
Starve - Six Feet Into The Poppy Field
Joshua Travis - No Rest
Thrown - Extended Pain
Crown Magnetar - Alone In Death
Kublai Khan - Lowest Form of Animal
Meshuggah - Immutable
TesseracT - Regrowth
Monuments - In Stasis
Northlane - Obsidian
Void Of Vision - Chronicles I & II
Allt - The Seed of Self-Destruction
Earth Eater - Infinite Ruin
Psycroptic - Divine Council
Decapitated - Cancer Culture
Bleed From Within - Shrine
Thornhill - Heroine
Vatican - Ultra
Hollow Front - The Price Of Dreaming
Betraying The Martyrs - Silver Lining
Spiritbox - Rotoscope
Left To Suffer - And Dying Forever

Stuff I'm looking forward to in the second half of the year:

Murder By Death - Spell/Bound
Polyphia - Remember That You Will Die 
Unprocessed - Gold
Spite - Dedication to Flesh
Bloodbath - Survival Of The Sickest
Revocation - Netherheaven
Clutch - Sunrise on Slaughter Beach
The Mars Volta - The Mars Volta
Lamb of God - Omens
Cabal - Magno Interitus


----------



## mindgrief (Jul 23, 2022)

Far above all in my heart


----------



## marke (Jul 23, 2022)

Have not heard a lot worth mentioning. Maybe there are great albums, I just have missed them. Anyway..

Artificial Brain - Artificial Brain. I feel like declaring AB as AOTY at this point is an understatement. It's pretty much the best thing I've heard in many years along with Cattle Decapitation. New DsO was also ok, not even close to AB however..


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 23, 2022)

mindgrief said:


> Far above all in my heart



Celeste is what I put on when I want a Gojira fix after their last 2 albums. 

Not to take away from the fact that they write damn good music and the tinge of blackened metal works so well over those rhythms, just that some of the rhythms do remind me of old Gojira.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 24, 2022)

Meshuggah - Immutable
Animals as Leaders - Parrhesia
Ibaraki - Rashomon


----------



## rokket2005 (Jul 24, 2022)

The album I've been listening to the most this year is one I missed from last year, Teenage Wrist's _Earth is a Blackhole_. I've been listening to it for like 2-3 months nonstop. 



I had big hopes for Tears for Fears The Tipping Point and Alexisonfire's Otherness but they both spent maybe 2-3 days on my playlist before I moved on. I just head that Lacuna Coil is doing a reimagining of Comalies that's coming in October too, that might be cool.


----------



## VisionSwords (Jul 25, 2022)

marke said:


> Have not heard a lot worth mentioning. Maybe there are great albums, I just have missed them. Anyway..
> 
> Artificial Brain - Artificial Brain. I feel like declaring AB as AOTY at this point is an understatement. It's pretty much the best thing I've heard in many years along with Cattle Decapitation. New DsO was also ok, not even close to AB however..


It's a good album but I can't get too excited about it when I don't like more than their first album. Most bands have better sound quality and production as they go along but theirs as stayed kind fo the same, which I find kind of odd. 

Glitch Cannon and Celestial Cyst is definitely some of the best death metal I've heard in awhile though.


----------



## stuporstitches (Jul 27, 2022)

I’m still catching up on a lot of stuff that was released last year but my AOTY 2022 so far would have to be..
Haunted Horses - Thee Worst


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 27, 2022)

Hypocrisy's album for every year that one was released, except catch 22, including the latest


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 7, 2022)

The latest Pijn single has got me all hot and bothered.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 7, 2022)

This year has been kinda light for me. Immutable and Parrhesia are great fun. Tiktaalika is a masterpiece. Disappointed Haken 7 and Tesseract 5 are missing this year, but will make early next year pretty good. 

Inviolate was nice, still haven't listened to Kendrick yet. The Carly Rae Jepsen singles have been disappointing. Crash was only OK.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 7, 2022)

Meshuggah-Immutable
Fit for an Autopsy-Oh What The Future Holds
The Devil Wears Prada-Color Decay


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Oct 7, 2022)

Bloodbath - Survival of the Sickest
Fit For An Autopsy - Oh What The Future Holds
Revocation - Netherheavan


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 7, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Grivo - Omit
> Mat Ball - Amplified Guitar
> Cult of Luna - Long Road North
> 
> Birds in Row and Blackbraid have very promising singles that are likely AOTY material.



Blackbraid I delivered. Still waiting for that Birds in Row album drop but all four singles are fire and they're coming in hot for my top album of the year. They're touring with Cult of Luna right now and I really wish I could see that.


----------



## Hoss632 (Oct 8, 2022)

Alter Bridge- Pawns and Kings
I Built The Sky- The Quiet Place Away
Polyphia- Remember That You Will Die
Architects- The Classic Symptoms of a Broken Spirit
Dragged Under- Upright Animals
And probably the new Nickelback album once it's released.


----------



## Steo (Oct 10, 2022)

Right now this is killing it


Need to spend more time with new KENMode and Nostromo


----------



## Naxxpipe (Oct 10, 2022)

Off the top of my head, in no particular order

Kvaen - The great below
Watain - The agony & ecstacy of Watain
Revocation - Netherheaven
Bloodbath - Survival of the sickest
Gaerea - Mirage
Hath - All that was promised


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 10, 2022)

Listened to more music this year than I have in the past few, but revocation really sticks out. And the josh Travis ep, that’s been getting heavy rotation


----------



## davemeistro (Oct 10, 2022)

Gloson - The Rift
Russian Circles - Gnosis
The Aristocrats - The Aristocrats with Primuz Chamber Orchestra
Revocation - Netherheaven
Snarky Puppy - Empire State
Psycroptic - Divine Council
Haunted Shores - Void
Dark Funeral - We Are the Apocalypse
Sylvaine - Nova
Meshuggah - Immutable
Toundra - Hex
Krisiun - Mortem Solis


----------



## Dayn (Oct 10, 2022)

This makes me realise that I don't listen to new music as it comes out anymore. The only album I have is Meshuggah - Immutable. Though it also coincidentally happens to be my 'album of 2022'.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 10, 2022)

If my list had to be made today, it's something like this in no particular order except my first one:

Toxik - Dis Morta (current and likely AOTY)
Imperial Triumphant - Spirit of Ecstasy
Final Light - Final Light
Florist - Florist
Slipknot - The End, So Far
Machine Head - Of Kingdom and Crown
Celeste - Assassine(s)
Sundowning - In the Light of Defeat, I Cease to Exist
Cave In - Heavy Pendulum
Marillion - A Hour Before It's Dark


----------



## HarveyForte (Oct 11, 2022)

Black Midi - Hellfire
Kendrick Lamar - Mr. Morale & the Big Steppers


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 11, 2022)

Falling In Reverse VS Sebastian Bach


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 11, 2022)

I like both the new Arch Enemy and the new Megadeth albums a lot. I feel they are both worthy contenders and better than the albums before them.


----------



## Pat (Oct 13, 2022)

Only listened to Magna Carta Cartel for the first time recently, but their newest album is awesome


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 13, 2022)

Oh damn I didn't even realize MCC were making new music, I thought Tobias was focused on Ghost. Will have to check that out for sure.


----------



## marke (Oct 15, 2022)

I truly found tech death this year it seems. My favorite genre of metal by far.. so ridiculous and fun! Such a rich genre with bunch of variety. From neoclassical guitar-wankery of First Fragment to robot-like execution and speed of Archspire, it just doesn't seem to get boring for me.

Some cool albums in addition to prevously mentioned Artficial Brain:
Soreption - Jord, Fallujah - Empyrean, Imperial Triumphant - Spirit of Ecstasy (more avantgarde than tech), Revocation - Netherheaven..

I'm also a sucker for melodies with blastbeats and Will Ramos so I will probably like the new Lorna Shore quite a bit too. After two listens its kinda corny and simple, constantly recycling ideas, but maybe I'll learn to enjoy it for what it is. Not gonna lie though, those breakdowns still make me cringe.. stupidest "thing" ever.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 15, 2022)

New Birds in Row just dropped. It delivers.


----------



## stuporstitches (Oct 20, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> New Birds in Row just dropped. It delivers.


came here to plug this one, it’s already my most listened to album of 2022. the other contender which was released just 1 week earlier is the new Cloud Rat.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 28, 2022)

Hands down:
Megadeth
Machine Head
Rammstein

Honorable mention:
Satriani

Biggest disappointment:
Teramaze
Dream Theater


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 29, 2022)

Really well done early-Carcass style grind...


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 13, 2022)

Meshuggah 
Porcupine Tree
Watain 
Korn
Vai
Bloodbath


----------



## Derek Spear (Dec 13, 2022)

Perfume - Plasma
Rammstein - Zeit
Meshuggah - Immutable


----------



## bigcupholder (Dec 13, 2022)

Russian Circles - Gnosis


----------



## -snake (Dec 13, 2022)

alphabetical order:

9 dead - 9 dead
allegaeon - damnum
acranius - mercy denied
aethereus - leiden
analepsi - quiescence
arkaik - labyrinth of hungry ghosts
crownn magnetar - alone in death
desoectomy - Predatory Barbaric Behaviors
fetal sewage - dahmers kitchen
grieve - pit of dispair
gutrectomy - manifestation of human suffering
ingested - ashes lie still
internal organs external - the brutality of tomorrow
kanine - karnage
mankind grief - monarch
nekrogoblikon - the fundamental slimes and humours
nephrectomy - meat
organectomy - nail below nail
paleface - fear & daggar
peelingflesh - human pudding
pestilectomy - from vulnerable to funeral
pestilent reign - ascension
putrified j - annihilating the weak
revocation - netherheaven
rings of saturn - rings of saturn
shadow of intent - elegy
slamadeus - slamphony no. 1
soreption - jord
spite - dedication to flesh
splattered - repugnant virtuocity
stabbing - extirpated mortal process
sun eater - vermin
tracheotomy - dissimulation
utter scorn - paroxysmal endemia
visceral explosion - human meat distribution process
vulvodynia - praenuntius infiniti (instrumentals)
xenobiotic - hate monolith

most looking forward to in 2023
Sylosis


----------



## mastapimp (Dec 14, 2022)

Moon Tooth - Phototroph
Destrage - SO MUCH. too much.
Psycroptic - Divine Council
Revocation - Netherheaven
Spiritworld - Deathwestern
Soilwork - Overgivenheten
Megadeth - The Sick, The Dying... and the Dead
Charlie Griffiths - Tiktaalika
Steve Vai - Inviolate
Eric Gales - Crown
Rob Arnold - Magnitude


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 14, 2022)

It's nearly the end, my list looks basically the same:

Birds in Row - Gris Klein
Grivo - Omit
Cult of Luna - The Long Road North
Blackbraid - Blackbraid I

plenty of honorable mentions but those four stood head and shoulders above most everything else this year. Built to Spill had some interesting single but the album drop didn't do much for me.


----------



## SCJR (Dec 14, 2022)

Loved the new Turnstile album. Digging Birds in Row now after reading through the thread.


----------



## einarj (Dec 14, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> Yup, it's that time of the year. The halfway point. Your favorite albums of 2022 so far. Name 'em.
> 
> Final Light - Final Light
> Greg Puciato - Mirrorcell
> ...


My bandmate recently introduced me to that Celeste album. It is absolutely incredible!


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 14, 2022)

The moment no one has been waiting for.... *ArtDecade's Favorite Releases of 2022*

Album Releases
Scorpions - Rock Believer
Michael Schenker Group - Universal
Ozzy Osbourne - Patient Number 9
Skid Row - The Gang's All Here
Joe Satriani - The Elephants Of Mars
Giant - Shifting Time
John Norum - Gone To Stay

Remasters and Reissues
Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion I & II Deluxe Box Set
Quiet Riot – Alive and Well Deluxe Edition
Frank Zappa - Zappa/Erie Archival Live Release

Frontier Records Super Groups Releases
Skills - Different Worlds - feat. Renan Zonta (Electric Mob), Brad Gillis (Night Ranger), Billy Sheehan (Mr. Big) & David Huff (Giant)
Black Swan - Generation Mind - feat. Robin McAuley (MSG), Reb Beach (Winger), Jeff Pilson (Dokken) & Matt Starr (Mr Big)


----------



## einarj (Dec 14, 2022)

From the top of my head, my 2022 favorites are:

*Haunted Shores* - Void
*Bleed from within* - Shrine
*Fit for an autopsy *- Oh What The Future Holds
*Celeste *- Assassine(s)
*Monuments* - In stasis


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 14, 2022)

Guess this is my official list. Everything after Toxik is kinda of interchangeable in placing:

Toxik - Dis Morta (AOTY)

Imperial Triumphant - Spirit of Ecstasy

Slipknot - The End, So Far

Machine Head - Of Kingdom and Crown

Lights - PEP

Celeste - Assassine(s)

Mindforce - New Gods

Cave In - Heavy Pendulum

Greg Puciato - Mirrorcell

Marillion - A Hour Before It's Dark


----------



## Loomer (Dec 15, 2022)

For me it's:

Blackbraid - I 
Sumerlands - "Dreamkiller" 
Ashenspire - "Hostile Architecture" 
Chat Pile - "God's Country" 
Artificial Brain - "Artificial Brain"


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2022)

I've really been enjoying Meshuggah's Immutable.


----------



## KailM (Dec 15, 2022)

Final tally:
#1:

#2:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 15, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's nearly the end, my list looks basically the same:
> 
> Birds in Row - Gris Klein
> Grivo - Omit
> ...


Second time I've seen a Blackbraid mention this week, so will need to check this out. 
Birds in Row absolutely rips. 

Will have to check out the full Celeste album because De Tes Yeux Bleus Perlés is a killer song and what I wish Gojira sounded like on their last 2 albums.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 15, 2022)

Mastodon’s Hushed And Grimm was still my favorite album IN 2022 until Devin Townsend put out Lightwork. I somehow played songs off Lightwork more in 2 months than I did all the songs on Hushed And Grimm in the last year. 

Lamb Of God- Omens; really dug this one, easily my favorite since Sacrament. 

The new Slipknot was pretty damn good, as well, but I dig the catchy choruses where it seems a lot of others don’t.


----------



## -snake (Dec 15, 2022)

a little more narrowed down than on page 4

9 dead - 9 dead
allegaeon - damnum
analepsy - quiescence
arkaik - labyrinth of hungry ghosts
crownn magnetar - alone in death
desoectomy - Predatory Barbaric Behaviors
internal organs external - the brutality of tomorrow
organectomy - nail below nail
paleface - fear & daggar
peelingflesh - human pudding
rings of saturn - rings of saturn
shadow of intent - elegy
slamadeus - slamphony no. 1
soreption - jord

most looking forward to in 2023
Sylosis


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 15, 2022)

Vai
Meshuggah
I actually like the new Smashing Pumpkins for the most part. A somewhat return to The Future Embrace/Oceania sound.
Bladee/Ecco2k - Crest


----------



## JD27 (Dec 15, 2022)

Seemed like a light year for me, but I did enjoy these a good bit.

White Lies - As I Try Not To Fall Apart
Revocation - Netherheaven
Dance Gavin Dance - Jackpot Juicer
Foxbat - Due South
Ghost - IMPERA
Crosses - PERMANENT.RADIANT - EP
He Is Legend - ENDLESS HALLWAY
Goatwhore - Angles Hung from the Arches of Heaven


----------



## bigswifty (Dec 15, 2022)

Adding Wilderun - Epigone to my albums of (from) 2022. Great album, but even better, it lead the way to:

Wilderun - Veil of Imagination
Wilderun - Sleep at the Edge of the Earth

So.. Yeah


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 17, 2022)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Bloodbath - Survival of the Sickest
> Fit For An Autopsy - Oh What The Future Holds
> Revocation - Netherheavan


I’m gonna have add an honorable mention for Soulfly - Totem

Such a different album from them, I think it’s the Dino influence but this album is quite thrashy. I dig.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 17, 2022)

KailM said:


> #2:



I felt so wrong keeping White Ward off of my list, as well as Cult of Luna, Sundowning, and Final Light. The Blut Aus Nord record is freaking sweet too.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 19, 2022)

Really need to go through Eptaceros' list because he always finds the sickest shit. So far for me though, this is my favorite that I've discovered this year.

The album art is amazing too.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 21, 2022)

Need to add Hangman’s Chair - A Loner to my list, very cool album. Sort of a doom/goth/shoegaze feel to the album. 




And thanks to this thread (I usually find something good every year in these), White Ward - False Light. Very surprised by that one, good listen.


----------



## Alex79 (Dec 24, 2022)

I only got around late to them, but this is definitely my favorite album this year. I love that operatic power metal stuff.


----------



## Alex79 (Dec 24, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> The moment no one has been waiting for.... *ArtDecade's Favorite Releases of 2022*
> 
> Album Releases
> Scorpions - Rock Believer
> ...



We’ll look at that. You’ve actually got some good taste there!


----------



## gunch (Dec 26, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's nearly the end, my list looks basically the same:
> 
> Birds in Row - Gris Klein
> Grivo - Omit
> ...


Built to Spill has like 2-3 good songs per album and that's it


----------



## feilong29 (Dec 27, 2022)

Paul Wardingham - Prototype. Been hyped for his new album for months and it delivered!


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 27, 2022)

gunch said:


> Built to Spill has like 2-3 good songs per album and that's it


Unfortunately I agree with this one, but the good songs are pretty damn good.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Dec 27, 2022)

Wormrot - Hiss 
Rina Sawayama - Hold the Girl
Slavenkust - Slavenkust
Rammstein - Zeit
Cannons - Fever Dream


----------



## gorthul (Dec 27, 2022)

As always for the last few years since 2013, many good albums but very little that I consider groundbreaking.

My top 5, though none of these is a 10/10 in my opinion.

Tomarum: Ash in Realms of Stone
Culprate: αριθμός τέσσερα
An Abstract Illusion: Woe
Holy Fawn: Dimensional Bleed
Cremation Lily: Dreams Drenched in Static

Biggest disappointment was the new Behemoth for me. Absolute borefest.


----------



## Haphe (Dec 27, 2022)

Haven't kept up with much this year, but these two black metal(ish) releases would have to be my favorites.


----------



## marke (Dec 27, 2022)

What should I do with "Woe"? People are praising it everywhere, and it should be right up my alley, but I just don't get it. I've tried. The album basically has 2 chords repeated into oblivion, and while a minimalist approach is often very cool, I don't think it was the intention here.


----------



## Anectine_Matt (Dec 27, 2022)

So my year end top 20 ended up like this:

01. Spite - Dedication To Flesh 
02. Vatican - Ultra
03. Darko - Oni
04. Monuments - In Stasis
05. Meshuggah - Immutable
06. Varials - Scars For You To Remember 
07. He Is Legend - Endless Hallway
08. Polyphia - Remember That You Will Die
09. Fit For An Autopsy - Oh What The Future Holds
10. Chelsea Grin - Suffer In Hell
11. Crown Magnetar - Alone In Death
12. Thrown - Extended Pain
13. Distinguisher - Under The Weight of Things I Couldn't Change
14. Psycroptic - Divine Council
15. Ingested - Ashes Lie Still
16. Earth Eater - Infinite Ruin
17. Starve - Six Feet Into The Poppy Field
18. END - Gather & Mourn 
19. Decapitated - Cancer Culture
20. Cabal - Magno Interitus

So much rad shit this year, looking forward to seeing what '23 brings.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 27, 2022)

gunch said:


> Built to Spill has like 2-3 good songs per album and that's it



Goin Against Your Mind is 100% wall-to-wall bangers, makes my lifetime top 10 easy, and Perfect From Now On is dang close, but otherwise I have to agree. A lot of his albums are a big skip for me and I was really surprised to even like the recent singles.

I've also heard it's really hit and miss live since Doug is hiring studio musicians for tours who may or may not be phoning it in for a paycheck.

All that said, Doug's bad ideas are still better than most musician's best ideas. He's a brilliant songwriter and poet and has made some truly timeless contributions to rock music.


----------



## putrid.stewing.mass (Dec 28, 2022)

Albums from 2022:
01. Undeath - It's Time... To Rise from the Grave
02. Stabbing - Extirpated Mortal Process
03. Wiegedood - There's Always Blood at the End of the Road
04. Tomarum - Ash in Realms of Stone Icons
05. Allegaeon - Damnum
06. Gudsforladt - Friendship, Love and War
07. Phobophilic - Enveloping Absurdity
08. Church of Disgust - Weakest is the Flesh
09. Exhumed - To the Dead
10. Escuela Grind - Memory Theater

Albums not from 2022 (i.e. shit I actually listened to for most of the year):
01. Obscura - Omnivium
02. Defeated Sanity - The Sanguinary Impetus
03. Unhuman - Unhuman
04. Lykathea Aflame - Elvenefris
05. Viscera Infest - Verrucuous Carcinoma
06. Woods of Desolation - Torn Beyond Reason
07. Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution
08. Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds
09. Këkht Aräkh - Pale Swordsman
10. Death - Individual Thought Patterns
[11. Vaktal - Glacial Wastelands Demo] (friends' unreleased material)
[12. Aphex Twin - literally everything omg] (not metal but I feel as if I should mention it as I listened to him and other electronic artists so much, he's just my most listened to and beloved)

Wasn't as much great metal as last year, but there was still more than enough to go around. Cheers to the next year!


----------



## gunch (Dec 28, 2022)

Oh my god Chat Pile fuckign rips


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 29, 2022)

There were actually a ton of really good releases this year. A few exceptional listed as my top 6, and the rest were just beneath them. Probably missed a few contenders, but this comes off the Bandcamp rotation mostly. All recommended as they spent a lot of time in my headphones this past year.

1 - Hath - All That Was Promised
2 - Blackbraid - Blackbraid I 
3 - Goatwhore - Angels Hung from the Arches of Heaven
4 - Wormrot - Hiss
5 - Immolation - Acts of God
6 - Undeath - It's Time... To Rise from the Grave

Notable albums and EPs:
The Chasm - The Scars of a Lost Reflective Shadow
Blind Guardian - The God Machine
Inanna - Void of Unending Depths
Sigh - Shiki
Autonoesis - Moon of Foul Magics
Decapitated - Cancer Culture
Darkthrone - Astral Fortress
Mother of Graves - Where the Shadows Adorn
Tomarum - Ash in Realms of Stone Icons
Amophis - Halo
Rammstein - Zeit
Meshuggah - Immutable
Psycroptic - Divine Counsel
Pharmacist - Flourishing Extremities on Unsoiled Mental Grounds
Worm - Bluenothing
Spirit World - Deathwestern
Chat Pile - God's Country
Tomb Mold - Aperture of the Body
Revocation - Netherheaven
Ripped to Shreds - (Jubian)
Maul - Seraphic Punishment
Stangarigel - Na Severe Srdca
Ancient Death - Sacred Vessel
Mortuous - Upon Desolation
Zeal and Ardor - Zeal & Ador
Sumerlands - Dreamkiller
Hammers of Misfortune - Overtaker
Ne Obliviscaris - Exul
Evergrey - A Heartless Portrait (The Orphean Testament)


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2022)

Jesus Christ this thread hurts to look at, I recognize like, fucking three albums from this page alone that I can only imagine what's on the other five


----------



## DarkstarII (Dec 31, 2022)

^^^ haha

Best to me in 2022:

Megadave - The sick the dying and the dead
Amon Amarth - The great heathen army


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 1, 2023)

I know it's technically a november 2021 album but I just got hold of it, Hypocrisy's Worship is a bull's eye. The songs aren't ground breaking, but they're good, and the production isn't groundbreaking, but it's good. All together, possibly a top 20 all time for me and definitely the best Hypocrisy album. Even the "fillers" are good and saved by the production.


----------



## marke (Jan 1, 2023)

Final top 5: 1. Artificial Brain - s/t 2. Fallujah - Empyrean 3. Soreption - Jord 4. Imperial Triumphant - Spirit of Ecstasy 5. Immolation - Acts of God

Did not hear much else that was so great imho. Even some of those top 5 are nothing spectacular. Allegaeon, Hath, An Abstract Illusion, Chat Pile, Revocation etc. had potential, but ultimately were a bit boring.. not bad albums, just not classics.


----------



## marke (Jan 6, 2023)

Ok, I missed this one. It's great!


----------



## Triple7 (Monday at 10:19 AM)




----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Thursday at 6:22 PM)

I'm super late to the game (nothing new there), but here are what were my top albums of 2022.

1. Earthists – _Have a Good Cult_
2. Peter Fernandes – _Incline_
3. Chris Turner – _Steezy_
4. Dir En Grey – _Phalaris_
5. Counterparts – _A Eulogy For Those Still Here_
6. Joshua Travis – _No Rest_
7. Meshuggah – _Immutable_
8. Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas – _Cocoon For the Golden Future_
9. Pridelands – _Light Bends_
10. Carpenter Brut – _Leather Terror_

And some honorable mentions that didn't quite cut it for the list.

• Monuments – _In Stasis_
• Coldrain – _Nonnegative_
• Underoath – _Voyeurist_
• Orphan Twin – _Future Classic_
• Electric Youth – _A Tribute to Ryuichi Sakamoto – To the Moon and Back_

The album credits for Electric Youth's tribute album include: Thundercat, Hildur Gudnadottir, and a couple other artists whose names might surprise you.

_Have a Good Cult_ by Earthists is my personal favorite album of 2022. I have not heard a modern metal album this genuinely creative from start to finish in quite a long time. The production of the album is expertly polished and further adds to heighten the truly thoughtful song composing that fuses metalcore with big, catchy, J-Pop (or J-Rock) inspired choruses, along with elements of orchestral instrumentation, chill downtempo, and other currently trendy electronic/ambient music.

If you guys read this post and take away anything, then at least hop on your preferred music streaming service and check out some of the artists whose names are on my list that you don't recognize. I hope that you'll be as blown-away as I was upon listening to some of these releases.


----------



## mongey (Thursday at 6:34 PM)

In metal , meshuggah for me. 

Still on regular gym rotation. After not enjoying violet Sleep much , and am really enjoying it. 

New Conan album is also getting some spins regular. 

Apart from that I’m not sure I really explored much new metal in 2022 

Listened to new porcupine tree allot , but not sure if that counts.


----------

